# LOW



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Headed up to Lake of the Woods this weekend, and was curious how the bite has been. So, let's hear it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

In general the bite was good Monday through Thursday, but then shut off over the weekend with the warm weather moving in. I did hear the deeper water was doing better now.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Was up there over the last weekend and did pretty well. Although it depended on who you talked to. Some groups were doing alright with others catching very few. Where are you going out of?


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm trying to decide that. I talked to a couple guys who went out of springsteel (s/p) and they did pretty good on saturday. But I've got an old aquaintence at wheelers point. So, it all depends on how far i want to drive. I heard reports earlier around pine island, but nothing lately. More than likely Springsteel.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

How is the water clarity this year? Can you use a camera?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Leave the camera at home. The water is too dirty to use them.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

When I was at Zipple in late Dec. you could see down ten to twelve feet. Thats the clearest ive seen LOW, maybe you could see a little with a camera.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll probably bring it just to try. Any word on how deep most guys are fishing out of Warroad or Springsteel? How a bout colors. I would assume gold and white glows.


----------

